# Most gorgeous churches



## GmaEllen (Apr 28, 2014)

Now these are not my photos but they are really gorgeous.  What do you think of them?  Which one do you feel is the best?  I find them all to be really pretty and am having a hard time deciding which is the grandest.

http://www.ranker.com/list/architec...utm_expid=16418821-2.PAaBT_MORcmI67lBYq2pgw.0


----------



## Pam (Apr 28, 2014)

I love visiting old churches and cathedrals, some lovely ones there and I'm particularly drawn to number 7.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm not a fan of cathedrals although the architecture is very impressive in those photos.

I'm more at home in small chapels.
I especially liked St Margaret's tiny chapel in Edinburgh Castle.


----------



## Kaya (Apr 28, 2014)

They are pretty, but I never understood why God's house is locked up. Once upon a time, one could go to any church at any time to commune with God. No more.

So..my church is my back yard amongst my flowers. The choir is the birds.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 29, 2014)

Kaya said:


> They are pretty, but I never understood why God's house is locked up. Once upon a time, one could go to any church at any time to commune with God. No more.
> 
> So..my church is my back yard amongst my flowers. The choir is the birds.



Because unless you can pay someone to be on duty all the time you will find all the audio/visual equipment gets nicked. We were done over by one fellow who specialised in stolen church microphones and the church was locked at the time. At least we could claim them on insurance because there was a break in.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 10, 2014)

This is Dornoch 'Cathedral' (in the N.E. of Scotland) where Madonna & Guy Richie's son was baptised.  It's actually just a parish church of the Church of Scotland, which being Presbyterian, doesn't have cathedrals.


----------



## Rainee (May 15, 2014)

I like old historical buildings rather than modern ones .. love the old parish churches with the stained glass windows to me 
they are churches.. they feel more sacred than the modern ones do .. but still some modern ones are very nice but just not 
my choice of a church... or cathedral.. but I`d rather be outside in a lovely garden with loads of flowers and swaying trees . 
lots of different birds .. so I love Kaya`s  listening to the choirs of birds .. and being with others sharing the same ..


----------



## kcvet (May 15, 2014)

Sistine Chapel virtual tour in 3D

http://www.vatican.va/various/cappelle/sistina_vr/index.html


----------



## That Guy (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Raven (May 15, 2014)

All magnificent but if I was going to attend a service I would pick #10 in Galveston, Texas.
It looks more inviting and a comfortable place to visit.
Number 15 didn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 15, 2014)

I've been to a service in the one in St. Augustine, Florida.  It was awesome.  Christmas Eve.

My favorite is the Crystal Cathedral


----------

